# No water yo shower head



## Russellcolin (8 d ago)

I have backflushed my barista express and also descaled if i dont switch it of i can make a coffee if i turn it off after cleaning let it cool down then no water comes through the shower head hot water and steam are fine ,with a bit of manipulation i can get the shower head flowing again leave it 10 minutes then nothing any advice please


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you done a descaled recently


----------



## Russellcolin (8 d ago)

Yes did a backflush clean and descale today ,i had to run the steam and hot water for a bit then i tapped around the shower head gentily before i could get water to come through the shower head ,after clean and descale i flushed out the system with fresh water and then made a coffee and shut down the machine ,when it had cooled down after 10 minutes i tried to make another just to see if it would work but again no water from the shower head just hot water and steam not sure what to do next


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hopefully some other folk will chime in I read that @ajohn had found a source of parts which is great as sage are very reluctant to supply parts for their machines. I have stripped one apart so can’t help you I am afraid


----------



## Russellcolin (8 d ago)

Thankyou for your time and input i will keep trying to sort it out


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm going to say the obvious, descale again. Loose scale might be settling as the machine cools and is dislodged/floating around when it warms up and you are tapping around the shower head.


----------



## Russellcolin (8 d ago)

Just descaled again still the same thanks for your help though worth a try


----------

